# synchro taches entre outlook et ipad?



## modrellik (27 Mars 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai un ipad et un pc au bureau pour le boulot.
Je synchronise l'ipad avec iTunes sur le pc du boulot, j'ai donc mon agenda en ordre.
Je voudrais aussi synchroniser mes taches de outlook vers l'iPad.
Quelle est la solution, j'ai cherché et je ne trouve pas.
Dominique


----------



## taygoun (12 Septembre 2011)

J'ahes" avant de synchro. Il n'existe pas de section tache . Que faire? ou retrouver mes taches?i le meme probleme. J'ai mes tache sur outlook pour mac et je veux les syncro sur mon iphone mais je dois les sync sur MacBook "tac


----------

